# Oxalic vaporizer from Ukraine via ebay



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Seller notes: "It's NOS goods produced in 1999 year . All this time he was kept in a warehouse and never used.Product tested. Fully working."

Fully working, it says. Seems legit. 

:ws:


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

JStinson said:


> -snip-
> 
> Fully working, it says. Seems legit.
> 
> :ws:


So I thought


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I have tried 4 of the same vaporizers and all work great. I used them on 12v marine batteries and took 1.5 mins to vaporize. You must have got a broken unit. I however did not buy from that seller but from other source.


----------



## Motj3 (Dec 15, 2012)

My understanding is OA will not sublimate at a temp that low. I built one but, admitedly, did not test it in Ukraine. For what its worth, my cost and time to build the thing was only marginally less than buying a ready to use unit from a proven supplier.


----------

